# We have more snow!!!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

We have more snow 

Due to the forecast our schools have already decided they are shutting tomorrow. It's been bad enough today with the blizzards and drifts.

Anyone else got any?


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

We always had a theory that our baby was waiting for decent snow to be born in (its a family trait!!) at several weeks overdue we booked in for a CSection tomorrow... and its gonna snow!!! WOOO!!!

just hope i can get to the hosp and that poor DH can get home again afterwards 

I love snow and I'm gonna miss it!!!  

*does a snow dance for tomorrow afternoon*

EDIT: it just snowed!!!! 

and stopped again


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

It has just started here....coming down nice and hard!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

We DON'T !! 

It's bl00dy freezing here though !!!!!....and wet 


N xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I want snow!!!


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

think it might settle, really windy too though, in the night our glass top patio table was lifted and moved about 12ft by the wind...ended up top down, haven't checked for damage yet!  It had a cover over it so the wind must have caught under that and lifted it!

Wishing snow arrives for all those that want it!!


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I NEED it to cheer me up - have had dealings with too many grumpy or stupid people today and need something to cheer me up!


----------



## Vick (May 4, 2005)

What's your snow like today Mrs R?  We haven't got any yet here in West Lothian - I think it is on it's way though!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

We have just over 2ft fall overnight. We're snowed in!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I havent seen 2ft of snow since i was about 8yrs old


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

This is how it looks outside now. Car is almost buried. We're almost at the 3ft mark.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh my I want to live where you do!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

This lot of snow is only the beginning for us up here. We'll be getting snowfalls lke this on and off until April.

I'm glad it's like this...as the local ski centre will do well. Which is all good for the village.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

As I say...we're snowed in. Can't get into the village or out the village and it's still coming down heavy.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It's not that bad actually, when you're indoors anyway all nice and cosy    

We're just more prone to power cuts, we've already lost half of our satelitte channels. 

I was saying about the ski centre...they've closed the snow gates on the road to it.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Where in Mid Lothian do you live Mrs Redcap?

xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't live in Mid Lothian...I live up in the highlands in the Cairngorm mountains.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Im packing my bags and coming to you for the weekend MrsRedcap


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

If you can get here Martine...all the roads are blocked     

We're on white-out now. Can't see nothing at all. and we have nearly 5ft drifts now


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

I will get there dont worry​  ​


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

My...You are organised Martine     Could just see you scooting into the village on a ski-doo.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Now that would be a sight


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh mrs Redcap I'm so jealous! I want snow like that! I used to do alot of climbing/walking/skiing in the Cairngorms. Lots of lovely memories   Been in many a white out up there! 

No  signs of snow here   It's a lovely blue sky, sunny day!

I'm off to pack to come to yours too!  

Rachel x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok remind me to get some more food in and lots of hot chocolate   and please be gentle on our villagers when you arrive 

Leigh is outside shovelling the path. Theres at least 2ft!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Cakes and marshmallows are provided and chocolate sprinkles if you want them


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Can we expect to this this when we arrive   

​
Im waiting at the white gate for you me 2 you ​


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Im on my way


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

or maybe I will stay at home!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOO! me to you, I just bumped him out of the way with my ski


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm sure one or two of our local gamekeepers will oblige!!

Have to say...those willy warmers are HUUUUUUUGE     Surprised their bits haven't gone countersunk!!!

OMG those pics are hilarious  The one with the snow blower looks like one of the local poachers


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

​
Transport to the Redcaps snow party ​


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

OMG mrs R don't think I've ever seen snow like that


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll take another pic before it gets dark


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

nooooo chance this flippin village is bad enough as it is for gossip!!!!!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I LOVE that pic !!!!!!  So funny !!!

At least it cheered me up - I felt quite miserable   that we have no snow here and we never really get much even if it does, which is so rare its barely worth mentioning 

I might come to you too MrsRedcap   Room for another 

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

If you don't mind dossing down on the floor Jennifer


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Another piccie just taken inbetween snowfall I took this about 5 min ago and there is a blizzard now.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

We had fab snow when we lived in Cambridge a few years ago but its rubbish here - just sleety stuff if anything at all, and nothing is happening atm.

We have sleds in the shed, totally useless here 

I WANT SNOW...... and LOTS OF IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

WOW that looks fab - 
  

I am totally overcome with jealousy


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

OMG!!!! Why cant it snow like that here


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Nope have to wait till the snow has melted and also the snowfall is blocking the signal. Everyone is having trouble in the village with their sky dishes.

I'm surprised my internet hasn't crashed actually. Ours is through a microwave link and the slightest bit of bad weather mucks the link up.

Hubby cleared the path before...it's filling up again very quickly.


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm coming to yours Vicki   

Oddly enough i've only just clicked this link because we hav had nothing but gorgeous blue skies all day long and the minute i did it started snowing really really heavily    Its really windy here too so it looks fab


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

There you go...I'm sending snow your way by clicking on this thread


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG !!!!

Vicky I want to be at your house! theres more snow there than in my dads Yard in canada over christmas (well he's got more in area not depth)
Keep warm hun, text me if you cant get online 
I went up the cairngorns when I was little  

Martine your pictures are great!
What a giggle this thread is today

Its just reallt really cold here atm, I doubt we will see much snow as we are protected by the hills  

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Tonight we not only have snow to contend with, we're predicted -14  

My heating bill is going to be sky high...I'm dreading the bill coming in


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

((hug))
guess your already sorted with extra layers and draft excluders and stuff, as pretty as it is the reality is much harder to live with, being at dads showed us how harsh it can be and the snow out there is finer though the daily temps are -14+ nighttime is even lower!

~Dizzi~


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Was watching Reporting Scotland earlier Vicky and wondering how you were doing up there   I take it that's winter officially here then as Cockbridge to Tomintoul road will be closed    

Hope you've got the hot water bottles at the ready for later! Been amazingly dry in Edinburgh all day, just absolutely baltic  Kept waiting for the snow to arrive but nothing   Think it's 'cos you lot are hogging it up North   

Maz x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yup Maz...winter is upon us  

The Cockbridge to Tomintoul was the first to be closed off (as always!   ) A lot of the A9 has been closed too. But the plough has finally got through  so hopefully the roads in/out the village should be open now.

I heard the Forth Bridge was closed because a lorry blew over blocking the road and a lot of people couldn't get to work   Think I'd rather have snow than dangerous wind.

My in laws live in Dalgety Bay and they've a few flakes but that's it.


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm round the corner from you (Inverness) and the snow is finally lying on the ground.  A lot more predicted for tonight.  Bring it on, I'm not moving from the couch till Monday


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey nice to meet you Muff


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello, I had virtually met you on the Inverness board but nobody else was really talking   so nice to meet you again.

Tracy


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow me 2 you what a fab post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Everything is all sparkly outside now. Looks so pretty.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Awwwwwwww you are so lucky 

Please can we have some more pics tomorrow


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sowwee me 2 you 

I Love this one


>


~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

♥ me 2 you ♥ said:


> Hi mrs Rc  dont think dizzy will like it will you dizzy




Why won't I like it


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Nope I won't get a penny from the government! Oh tell a lie I'll get £8.50 cold weather payment if it stays below freezing or 7 days  

I have a disabled child to keep warm too...I get no help whatsoever. I wish the government would extend the heating allowance to those who are disabled. 

My house is all electric and I pay £107 a month. Not easy when you're on benefits. 

What get's me mad is that all pensioners can get the heating allowance...even if they're working! You also find that many pensioners go abroad to Spain or wherever in the winter and they still get the £300 heating allowance even though they're not in the country.

Get's me rild!!! 

I'll take more pics tomorrow


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

First snowflakes are falling here Yippee


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

If it does snow here I bet its whilst I am tucked up and sleeping


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Its getting heavier but its still not sticking  

Can we keep the thread on topic peeps please!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

After our fabulous 8 minutes of snow yesterday which i am sure Vicki sen to me   it snowed again overnight, i wouldnt mind but i'm supposed to be going shopping at merry hill today!!  I think we've had all we are getting though


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The snow has stopped thank god...I might even be able to get out today  

It's very deep though.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Nothing not a drop to wake up too, mind you it was 11am!


----------

